# Which english Scool? if you live in Marina, Greens, Springs Arabian Ranches??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Have no idea which school my 4 year old should go to and obviously this plays a huge part in what area we decide to live in. Can anyone advise and tell me what they think of the school. I know that the schools are difficult to get into. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as always.

Thank you again. Happyhour


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Have no idea which school my 4 year old should go to and obviously this plays a huge part in what area we decide to live in. Can anyone advise and tell me what they think of the school. I know that the schools are difficult to get into. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as always.
> 
> Thank you again. Happyhour


Honeslty? Whichever one you can get into. My kids go to Wellington International school and they are very happy there. I know they have over 30 children on the waiting list for 4 year olds, though. If you are at Arabian Ranches, JESS (Jumeirah English Speaking School, Arabian Rances) would be ideal but I think they are even harder to get into than Wellington. I can't comment on other schools, but there is Dubai British School, Regent International School who are both British Curriculum and are in Emirates Hills area (Springs/Meadows).


----------

